# update on sick plants with pics. help!!!



## orlcorekid (Oct 31, 2006)

Hydro=Ebb and flood
400 watt super hps (hortilux) 3' away 24/7
1/4 (botanicare plant engery products) pro grow 3-1.5-4
1/4 (botanicare plant engery products) sweet 0-0-0
75* night-85* day
40-50% humidity
30min on /3 hours off
ph 5.5-6.0



Most plants started doing alot better when i started adding nute(very mild) but i think a couple plant have nute burn. Also some of my plants have yellowing at the tips. Then the others curly up on the sides not the tip. The sides of the leaves are curling up together.


----------



## orlcorekid (Oct 31, 2006)

Here are some pics 

View attachment 2112.bmp


View attachment 3452345234.bmp


View attachment 111.bmp


View attachment 123.bmp


View attachment 1234.bmp


View attachment 22222.bmp


----------



## djsmokey (Nov 1, 2006)

is 3' away from the plant too close espically in veg or does it matter?i have mine 4' away but im a first time grower so pretty new to this


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 2, 2006)

Just make sure you have a fan blowing on them.  You have to measure the temperature at canopy I believe.  As long as its not more than 85 degrees I think its ok.


----------



## Hick (Nov 2, 2006)

as the distance from the light source to the plant increases, the light efficiency decreases. You want the source/light as close to the plant as possible without burning them. With sufficient venting and circulation, "I" can run my 400 hps around 18 inches above the canopy without any negative effects.


----------



## orlcorekid (Nov 4, 2006)

Yea i know what you mean Hick. As of right now my light is about 17" away and my plant are fine. There loving it. Well there fine as in with the light being that close. I had to go out of town for two days because my Grandfather passed away and while I was out my feeding hoes from my resovior pump came loose from the bottom of my flood table. So my lil ladies didnt get any water for 24 hours. I belive 7 out of my 10 will make it tho. It was only the smaller ones who got it bad.


----------

